

Ask HN: if you google 'bottle' what is your first search result? - the_gws

I wanted to google the Bottle Python framework and just typed 'bottle' and pressed return. At that very moment my brain thought: what do you think you are doing, you need to type 'bottle python' you idiot, you'll get all sort of useless links about bottles now. Well, lo and behold the first link was for the Python Bottle framework. Google freaking knows I am a Python hacker and shows me what I want. The search engine filter bubble is awesome.
======
brk
I get:

bottlepy.org

specialtybottle.com

wikipedia/bottle

I've never written a line of Python in my life.

This is a case where I don't think Google "knows" you, but that bottle is such
a common simple term nobody is searching for it in the sense of a canister to
hold their pop, but for the less common use as programming framework.

------
utcursch
# Wikipedia article # Python framework # Directory of bottle manufacturers in
India

------
ddorian43
1.python framework 2.wikipedia article 3.some random site . I\m not python
hacker

------
instakill
Bottle PR company

Bottle PY

Wikipedia

------
arkitaip
1\. wikipedia. 2. wikipedia. 3. bottlepy.

------
loahou04
bottlepy specialybottle wiki

